

Facebook Threatens Lawsuit Against Mark Zuckerberg - pkuhad
http://news.google.com/news/url?sa=t&fd=R&usg=AFQjCNF-y0YWwkZirtALJahymGERWUQHHA&url=http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/16/facebook-threatens-lawsuit-zuckerberg_n_1154159.html

======
xal
That title is misleading but a misleading title is on-topic in a strange,
roundabout way.

TL;DR: Some guy who is trolling facebook changed his name to Mark Zuckerberg.

